# Full Spectrum Warrior error message



## Shane (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi all,

I just purchased a game called Full Spectrum Warrior.

whenever I try to run it, I get an error message, "CreateDevice failed". Its not my computer, because I have the right system requirements.

Direct3D Error - CreateDevice failed

What does this mean?

This is the games system requirements



> SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS:
> Windows® 98/Me/2000/XP (only)
> AMD Athlon XP or Pentium III 1GHz
> RAM: 256 MB
> ...


----------



## mrjack (Aug 5, 2006)

Most probably your GPU, which honestly said sucks. You need to get a new video card, cause integrated GPU's suck. They usually never have pixel pipelines or vertex pipelines.


----------



## Shane (Aug 5, 2006)

mrjack said:
			
		

> Most probably your GPU, which honestly said sucks. You need to get a new video card, cause integrated GPU's suck. They usually never have pixel pipelines or vertex pipelines.



Yeah but on teh back of the games case it says on teh system requirements

Any 64Mb DirectX 9.0c graphics.

So therefore if it does not and wont work on my 64Mb then this is false information on the back of the case.


----------



## mrjack (Aug 5, 2006)

Very few games actually support integrated GPU's, and I doubt that your Via Unichrome is native DX9.0(c) hardware. Check what SRTest says about your computer when it comes down to running Full Spectrum Warrior.


----------



## Shane (Aug 5, 2006)

System requirements lab wouldnt load on my browser but Windows game adviser did and it also said my graphics failed  

But how is it they they can print "Any 64Mb DirectX 9.0c-compatible graphics" on the back of the case when infact this is wrong?

It doesnt say anything alse about graphics other than what ive mentioned above.

I only spent like £ 5.99 on the game anyway, but i think its wrong that they have not mentioned the full requirements for this game.


----------



## Iluvpenguins (Aug 5, 2006)

Or...maybe they didn't test every graphic card in the world and yours may not be a good 64 card that is average...aka the game is basing their 64mb card info on the average.


----------



## Shane (Aug 5, 2006)

Iluvpenguins said:
			
		

> aka the game is basing their 64mb card info on the average.



yes but also it doesnt say anything about basing it on the average.

I think they lack information to what the game needs on the back of the case,I mean if it did say like 64mb OR MORE then i would expect it not to work but it doesnt say this.


----------



## mrjack (Aug 5, 2006)

Usually games have some small print on the bottom of the back cover, like BF1942 has info on what GPU's it supports.


----------



## Shane (Aug 5, 2006)

There is a smallprint just below the requirements on the case but it doesnt mention anything about what GPU's it supports.

Damn i need a new computer


----------

